# Training & diet plan to get ripped



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Can someone look over my diet/training plan? My goal is to lose as much fat as poss and hang on to as much muscle as I can. I'm only 185lbs and not over muscley but enough for me.

Mon/Wed/Fri

6.45 - 6g BCAA

1x green tea

7.00- 45 min brisk incline walk

8.00 - 2x fish oil

1x wholemeal muffin

1x poached egg

1x grilled bacon

1x low fat cheese

11.00 - 30g almonds

1x whey isolate protein shake

1.30 - 1x tin tuna

1x wholemeal pitta

1x fruit

4.00 - 50g oats

1x whey shake

4.45 - 30g maltodextrin

10g BCAA

(half drunk now and half throughout the weights session)

6.00 - post workout - 40g whey

30g oats

7.00 - Dinner - meat/fish/veg/soup/stirfry

Tues/Thurs/Sat

7.15 - 6g BCAA

1x green tea

7.30 - 20 mins HIIT

8.00 - 25g whey isolate

5g BCAA

9.30 - 2x fish oil

70g oats

Pack of turkey breast/roast beef

12.30 - 40g cous cous

1x chicken breast

Large salad

3.30 - 30g whey isolate

1x apple

1x tbls peanut butter

6.30 - Dinner - meat/fish/veg/soup/stir fry

pre bed - 100g cottage cheese

This is roughly what my meals look like. Sat I'll have a cheat meal and will snack on fruit etc if hungry but this is basically it.

Really appreciate you taking the time to read this and any comments would be brilliant.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

C'mon, any guys with experience to comment on this? cos when i start cutting in a couple of months im gonna be doing practically the EXACT same thing as here, well i intended to. So what does everyone think of it?

Sorry i cant help you directly mate, im in the same boat as you


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

That's alright mate. I'm hopping someone will shed some light! From the research etc that I've done, I think all of the above is right.....but would obviously like to see what others think.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah cool man, so how old are you? what sorta weights you liftin at the moment?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

TOO MUCH CARB and TOO LIL FAT .. fix it up mate. eating bread is more like bulking than cutting


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

what do you think of the cardio sizar? is it too much? cos i woulda thought 5 days a week might be a bit catabolic? jus want advice cos im intending to something similar to this guy soon.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it depends how you start off .. if you go for keto 5 days could be too much

but if you have carb in your diet then you prob need more cardio . to be honest personaly i was cutting without any gear .. and you end up losing muscle but this time i get to cutting time .. i won't do it unless i'm on gear.


----------

